#upstart 2009-12-28
<slackguru> I find myself wondering, if upstart plans to replace init, why then my first process is still called init?
<ion> If GNU ls is an implementation of ls, why is it still called ls?
<raphael___> where's Keybuck? :-/
<ion> My guess would be vacation.
<raphael___> ion: do you know if there has been any work done on implementing time-based events? (to replace cron & friends)
<ion> Not yet, there are still more important things to get done.
<ion> States and proper fork tracking should be implemented in 0.10, time-based events at some point after it probably.
<raphael___> I see
<raphael___> I wonder what happened to the built-in SELinux support patch
<slackguru> Thankkfully Slackware is not going this route and Slackware is the major distro I use.
<ion> Good to know that Slackware still embraces obscure race conditions. :-P
<slackguru> Actually all my event based items work marvelously. I could literally remove my laptop's hard disk if I wanted to...
<raphael___> I wonder how long is Gentoo going to stick with their new rc script
<slackguru> anyway, I have found some good reading about upstart, and it does appear that I can start making jobs for upstart to replace the old init scripts.
<slackguru> Thanks ion for the link and the explanation, it was very helpful.
<Md> is any of the grownups here up to date about the plans for network-related events?
<JanC> raphael___: Keybuk might be on holiday, considering the time of the year  ;-)
<raphael___> JanC: yup, ion already suggested that. It's very likely that's the reason
<JanC> anyway, this channel is logged
<JanC> so he might see any suggestions
<ion> If you want to reach him, send an email. Who reads days worth of IRC logs just in case someone had something to say to him? :-P
<birdman> hi
<birdman> i have problems with init scripts on ubuntu 9.10
<birdman> none of scripts from init.d were launched on boot up
<birdman> any advise ?
<ShaunR> i got a weird issue, i'm running ubuntu 9.10 on a Xen Guest.  The console doesnt come up.  I created /etc/event.d/hvc0 but on boot it doesnt seam to start.  If i ssh into the server and run start hvc0 the console starts and works, but for some reason on boot it wont.
#upstart 2009-12-29
<ShaunR> upstart isnt starting networking on boot, how can i tell it to?
<ShaunR> ls
<quitte> hi. it's been about 6 months since i last looked into upstart. is it now in a state where it can replace sysvinit without sysvinit compatibility?
<JanC> quitte: considering that "sysvinit compatibility" is implemented using normal upstart config files, I suppose it has been able to replace sysvinit for years  ;-)
<quitte> there's something about the early root i can't quite figure out: do i really have to run init after mounting the rootfs? or could I put upstart and udev in a initramfs without having to restart them after switch_root or pivot_root?
<quitte> more than one third of the boot on my system is spent before bootchartd is started, so i'd assume that quite some imrovement can be made in the early root
<khiraly1> hi
<khiraly1> I would like to exectue the following command from a cron job: service network-manager restart
<khiraly1> it does not work
<khiraly1> any idea?
<khiraly1> if I run the script manually it seems to work
<JanC> quitte: Ubuntu uses upstart in initramfs
<JanC> khiraly1: what has cron to do with upstart?  ☺
<khiraly1> JanC: if there is no network I would like to restart network-manager
<khiraly1> I used to use /etc/init.d/NetwrokManager restart, but ubuntu converted to upstart
<khiraly1> and it does not work from cron script
<khiraly1> it does work if I run it manually, but from cron job it does not work. (I echo "something" > /home/user/ehh.txt, and it does work)
<khiraly1> just the service line does not have any effect
<khiraly1> service network-manager restart
<JanC> maybe there is an issue with permissions or some environment variable missing or such?
<khiraly1> permission I doubt it, I run it as root
<khiraly1> environment variable?
<khiraly1> maybe
<khiraly1> how to check?
<khiraly1> this is the script:
<khiraly1> http://pastebin.com/m7b41b44d
<khiraly1> this is the /etc/cron.d/testping:
<khiraly1> 0 */1 * * *     root    /home/lama/testping.sh
<khiraly1> JanC: could you verify if it is working for you?
<ion> janc: Ubuntu doesn’t use Upstart in initramfs.
<JanC> ion: it doesn't ?
<ion> The init in Ubuntu’s initramfs is an sh script.
<JanC> hm
<JanC> khiraly1: eh, you should probably use "restart network-manager" instead of "service network-manager restart"
<JanC> that's /sbin/restart
<khiraly1> JanC: thanks for the tip, it seems to work
<quitte> good thing i just looked, so i didn't have to take apart ubuntus initramfs
<ion> quitte: http://people.canonical.com/~scott/daily-bootcharts/ btw
<JanC> ion: IIRC there is a way to use upstart in an initramfs though, or am I completely wrong now?
<ion> Dunno whether anyone’s done that. I probably wouldn’t until there’s a way to transfer state to a new init, or tell the running init to switch to a new root.
<JanC> well, can the current script transfer "state"?
<ion> Not really. There’s a horrible hack that attempts to do something similar until we have a proper solution (probably involving running Upstart as init in initramfs).
#upstart 2009-12-30
<iamthelostboy> hi.. im using ubuntu 8.04, so upstart 0.3 or there abouts, trying to start an x app using xinit.  If i run the xinit command, it runs, and stays active, though if i run it via upstart, x starts briefly, then it all exists, with upstart reporting (start) running, process ... ; (stop) running ; (stop) stopping ; (stop) killed ....
<iamthelostboy> sorry, i figured it out,, i was been daft, running as one user when running the command direct, then root when running upstart
<iamthelostboy> is it possible to run an app in an upstart job as a different user?
#upstart 2010-01-02
<btm> What is the plan for disabling a service on startup, such as apache, when running under upstart?
<JanC> what do you mean by "disabling on startup" ?
<JanC> by a kernel parameter or something?
<JanC> (like gdm dus in Ubuntu 9.10)
<ion> btm: For now, comment out the ‘start on...’ line.
<cornucopic> Hi! what does 'task' denote in a upstart task?
<btm> JanC: yeah like update-rc.d / chkconfig.
<btm> ion: word, that was my conclusion, although that is incredibly icky for automation and hopefully the 'initctl manual SERVICE' feature gets added soon.
#upstart 2015-12-28
<piousminion> I have a service that immediately terminates when run. Do I use "expect stop" for this type of service?
<piousminion> Meh, screw upstart and all it's wonkyness. I'll make a cronjob.
